# Help: Wall art idea



## tineku (Sep 27, 2014)

Here it is...


----------



## WugLife (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you have a colour scheme idea? I see you have a yellow throw pillow and smokey gray-blue and yellow are good combo. If there is a kind of colour theme you like you could have the painting showcase those colours and then help bring in other accessories in those colours. If you like blue, a bright kind of turquoise blue would look good I think. And again, you could add in some of the other colours around the room to tie everything in. 

Lovely living room by the way.


----------



## tineku (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions!! Heres the final product.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey, I liked this combination of smoky gray, blue and yellow art, really very nice living room.


----------

